# converting truma gas heating to electric etc ?.



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Running a truma heating system and preasantly using a convector heater for 240v hook up heating.
Thinking of something which would break into the hot air ducting etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

VEEBUG74 said:


> Running a truma heating system and preasantly using a convector heater for 240v hook up heating.
> Thinking of something which would break into the hot air ducting etc.


Would a simple fan heater not have the same effect. If you need it in two places, e.g the front and rear of the MH, then use two on low power.

How about one of these?
http://www.astra247.com/3311/Heating/Consort-Heatstream-Electric-Plinth-Heater-White/2KW/


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

There is an electric option for the Truma S3200 type of heater. It has 3 power settings 500w 1000w and 2000w. The heating element fits behind the fire between it and the surround and draws the hot air through the normal ducting fan.

John


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

rayc said:


> How about one of these?
> http://www.astra247.com/3311/Heating/Consort-Heatstream-Electric-Plinth-Heater-White/2KW/


That looks awful (I used to have one "rescued" from an old kitchen).

We have a small heater (from Lidl - £15 ish, I think) with 2 heat settings (1kW, 2kW) or cold. It is also capable of oscillating, but we don't want hot air blowing onto laminated surfaces, so we never use that. It "lives" behind the passenger seat and is usually operated from between the front seats. However, overnight it is placed at the back of the van (we sleep over the cab) so we don't hear it (not that it's noisy).

A heater is certainly easier than complex plumbing and much more flexible - Gordon


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

rayc said:


> VEEBUG74 said:
> 
> 
> > Running a truma heating system and preasantly using a convector heater for 240v hook up heating.
> ...


Think this is an excellent idea,thanks  
Have a full size stainless domestic style cooker with a pan storage flap at bottom.If i remove the flap, the stainless plinth heater will fit in nicely.Got to look far better than a heater with a trailing lead


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

VEEBUG74 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > VEEBUG74 said:
> ...


A pleasure.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Peter Hambildon at Preston sells a ring collar for truma boliers to convert to electric

Top operator and nice guy!!

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/accessories.html#

cheers

barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

musicbus said:


> Peter Hambildon at Preston sells a ring collar for truma boliers to convert to electric
> 
> Top operator and nice guy!!
> 
> ...


Are they for water heating only, not blown air heating?


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

To be certain ring or email Peter He will know!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rayc said:


> musicbus said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Hambildon at Preston sells a ring collar for truma boliers to convert to electric
> ...


Yes they are only for heating the water.

Paul.


----------

